# Авиация > Современность >  Катастрофа Су-35!

## MAX

А что все молчат про катастрофу Су-35 в Комсомольске? Неужели никто, ничего не знает об этом? Слава Богу, что обошлось без жертв (летчик благополучно катапультировался), но факт есть факт. Или решили замять это дело? :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Ну почему молчат Су-35
Но все-же Макс это авария, а не катастрофа.
Перенес тему в современность.

----------


## MAX

Володя, спасибо. Это что-то я упустил.
По моим сведениям, потеряна не одна машина (Су-35-4), а полторы. Бортовой комплекс для "4" был снят с Су-35-1, которая теперь благополучно прикована к земле. :Frown:

----------


## forten07

> Володя, спасибо. Это что-то я упустил.
> По моим сведениям, потеряна не одна машина (Су-35-4), а полторы. Бортовой комплекс для "4" был снят с Су-35-1, которая теперь благополучно прикована к земле.


Насколько я знаю при вводе машин "комплекс" для каждой изготавливается свой. Так что 1/2 , 7/40 и пр- ерунда.

----------

